# R kelly



## Westside (Apr 20, 2010)

He has done some fucked up things, but he is still my hero.  He has written and sang some of the greatest songs I've ever heard.  "The greatest" and "I believe I can fly" to name a few.  His character is controversial though, with feel good and self empowering songs with positive messages to gangster ass songs like Make it Rain.  My questions is that, should character matter when it comes to role model.  I look up to R Kelly's ideas, but obviously as a person he is more than troubled.  I guess it is the same is the director Roman Polanski who has amazing films, yet as a person he has raped a child.


----------



## Sefi (Apr 20, 2010)

I guess it depends on where an individual draws the lines on a case by case basis.  People are more tolerant when a person is famous though.

Now to go watch that R. Kelly episode of Boondocks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Njrg (Apr 21, 2010)

I see piss, I move out da way. She saw piss, she stayed.


----------



## 67birdman (Apr 21, 2010)

Sefi said:
			
		

> Now to go watch that R. Kelly episode of Boondocks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## 5% (Apr 21, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> I see piss, I move out da way. She saw piss, she stayed.



aaaaaaakakakakaka. Oh mannnnnnnnn I have not, I said I have not listened to R Kelly in a MINUTEEEEEE



The whole Trapped In The Closet series was pretty good


----------

